
Petition the White House to veto EARN IT - buu700
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/reject-earn-it-act-s-3398-which-threatens-free-speech-encryption-privacy-and-nations-cybersecurity
======
blast
I read it, and the first sentence says "The EARN IT Act intends to combat
child exploitation online". That's the worst thing you could lead with. It
makes it sound like to support you, I must be in favor of child exploitation.
It is the political equivalent not just of putting your foot in your mouth,
but opening your act with it. How else could the White House respond but by
restating its commitment to combating child exploitation? That is nonsense of
course, but managing such nonsense is the political art. You need political
logic, not real logic.

It's the same reason why they use names like the "EARN IT" act, so anyone who
opposes it looks like they're against EARNing things. It's American to EARN
things, what are you a commie? If you're opposing people like this, don't make
your opponent's moves for them. Lead with your strong point, which is that
this would destroy security on the internet, undermining national security and
making it easier for criminals to steal your identity and bank account.

------
Arbalest
Previous discussion on EARN IT and its place in killing e2e
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22202110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22202110)

------
LeoTinnitus
They tried this with SOPA and PIPA like 8 years ago, and about 12 years before
that. Although I'm glad to see Lamar Smith isn't anywhere here. He was the
jackhole who tried forcing that...many times.

------
jsjddbbwj
Why do all American laws have such stupid names?

~~~
frogperson
It's marketing to stupid people.

